# Rotala sp. vietnam (Anybody have any for SALE?)



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I think this is one of our member's tank but I can't remember who to ask personally. 

Is the plant shown in the first 8 seconds of the video Mayaca fluviatilis or Rotala wallichii?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0Lzrb99FfM

*UPDATE (4/11)*: I found out that it is Rotala sp. vietnam. Now I would like to purchase this plant or Rotala wallichii. If you have any for sale or for a trade please PM me :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Most definitely _Rotala wallichii_.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Was told that it is Rotala sp. vietnam. Who would have know?

Nevertheless they look too similar, like twin sisters huh?

Rotala sp. vietnam:









Rotala wallichii


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I want to get either one of these plants as my background in my 17G tank. Should I go with both or just one?










It will be a *NON-CO2 injected tank *so which one would do better?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd say one or the other just so you don't get trimmings mixed up if you ever sell them and what not. Personally thats what I would do since I don't see a reason to use both if they look so similar


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'd say one or the other just so you don't get trimmings mixed up if you ever sell them and what not. Personally thats what I would do since I don't see a reason to use both if they look so similar


Great suggestion Jeff. I think their colors might be the same at the top but as far as a stem/leaf shape goes, there should be obvious differences right? In the event that I get both (if I could find anyone to sell any on here, lol) then I would put them in "designated" areas and if they grow out of their zone then I'll do a trim and RAOK it or sell it for cheap just to keep things in order :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Hard to find these two plants on here huh? I thought they are pretty common? Too bad my LFS don't have them though


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

These things are harder to find nowadays than Erios or Downoi! LOL


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

ive seen these come up for sale now and again on sns. just be patient


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> ive seen these come up for sale now and again on sns. just be patient


That is indeed the key! 

Bumpity. Still need both :biggrin:


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Pm sent.

I've grown both of them and like wallichii better. The nodes are more compact, but that was with co2 and high light. I also liked the color better, more of an orange than pinkish for the vietnam. I guess in a non co2 enviroment, like most rotalas, growth wont be as compact and just stay on the greener side.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Won't be needing the Rotala wallichii anymore.


----------

